# male or female bark scorpion? pics included



## StonerMo (Sep 19, 2017)

I found this little scorpion in the sink a few nights ago and I was curious if anyone could tell me if it's male or female? I'm not looking to breed, just need to know for a name cuz I've been calling it Fred, but I have a sneaking suspicion that it's a female.


----------



## Jason Brantley (Sep 19, 2017)

Can you get larger pics?


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 19, 2017)

Let me see if I can, my phone kinda blurs when close up.


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 19, 2017)

Are these ones better?


----------



## Stenodactylus (Sep 19, 2017)

If it is a _Centruroides_ species, you CAN look at the pectines for sex. However, if it reaches its final instar, the metasomal length of males is significantly longer than that of the females. It is an easy way to sex them.


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 19, 2017)

I found it in Arizona and it's still pretty tiny but honestly I don't understand most of what you said. I'm relatively new to keeping scorpions as pets so idk a lot of the technical terms just yet. Could you explain a little in laymen terms to better help me understand?


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 20, 2017)

Anybody?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Draketeeth (Sep 20, 2017)

StonerMo said:


> I found it in Arizona and it's still pretty tiny but honestly I don't understand most of what you said. I'm relatively new to keeping scorpions as pets so idk a lot of the technical terms just yet. Could you explain a little in laymen terms to better help me understand?


There's a comb-like structure on the underside of a scorpion called the pectines. Females generally have short "teeth" on them while males are significantly longer. "If it is a _Centruroides_ species" you can tell by looking at those.

Or if the male is mature, his metasomal, the tail segment, is longer than a females. Which I guess @Stenodactylus that it appears pretty long even to an untrained eye with no comparison nearby?


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks so much, helps a ton. Think I might need a magnifying glass to see the "teeth" on the pectines on this little guy cuz I can barely see anything when I look


----------



## Greenjewls (Sep 21, 2017)

If I had to throw a guess I would say female, because the tail is short and thick (relatively). But if it's very young it may be early for a guess.


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you, I was kinda thinking it's a girl just cuz I already gave it a boy name and bought it a boy themed habitat. It's got a blue lid with blue sand lol i put the penny in the jar with it for size reference so you guys could see how tiny it really is. When are they able to start breeding cuz idk if I fed it too much when I bright it home or maybe she's gravid cuz it seems a bit on the fat side lol


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 21, 2017)

I bought a half dozen small crickets, he ate pretty much all of them within 2 days. That was about 5 days ago. He left 1 untouched and there were pieces of now lying around. How often should I be putting food in there?


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 21, 2017)

fatty lol


----------



## Chickenfeeder100 (Sep 21, 2017)

Feed them maybe once a week.  Yours is a little on the fat side so maybe it gonna molt in
A couple months, but it looks like over feeding which can be fatal if you keep feeding it everyday.
I think.


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 24, 2017)

Just change Fred's name to Pat or Terry and you're set either way.


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 24, 2017)

Lol I named it fluffy


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Sep 24, 2017)

looks to be male, its still young to tell, but from most of the specimens that i have going that have looked similar, they have all turned out to be male. 

and they are a awesome species to keep. if you end up finding more and have the space, they can make a really good communal species to keep. very interesting behaviors compared to many of the other scorpions out there, and that arboreal factor is pretty awesome too


----------



## StonerMo (Sep 25, 2017)

They are everywhere at my friend's house down in yarnell, az. This little one is lucky it turned up in the sink while I was there cuz they would have just killed it if they had found it.


----------

